

Ask HN: May you list some HN-like sites? - cmkpl

Some example:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cryptocurrencylive.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.datatau.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.dbanotes.net
======
bjoerns
[http://www.boredbanker.com/](http://www.boredbanker.com/)

